# Viennese Tortes



## fbacker (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello!

I'm a food writer and former chef, and I have a background in Austro-Hungarian baking among other things. 

I'm working on a book about Viennese baking, and there are two torten I *really* want to include, both of which are the respective specialities of two Viennese cafés: 

One is the famous Imperial Torte, much better (in my opinion)than the over-hyped Sacher Torte. It's a specialty of the Imperial in Vienna.

The other is a marvellous torte served by Café Gerstner, unsurprisingly named Gerstner Torte.

I've searched the 'Net (via Google) for either recipes or accurate descriptions of both, but all I get are sales sites or photos, no real descriptions, much less recipes.

Has anyone out there either eaten these torten or has knowledge of a source for the recipes--even an approximation (Obviously, I know enough about Austro-Hungarian baking techniques to 'wing it')?

I'd be most grateful for any advice.


----------



## djr5 (Jul 12, 2001)

Hello,Wolfgang Puck made this torte on his food tv show, and the recipe was on there web site, the episode #WP1B12 hope this helps.

djr5


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Larousse Gastronomique doesn't mention the Imperial torte but I guess that you must have checked that 

Have you searched the web for "Viennoiserie" although I am not sure that tortes belong to this category...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Couldn't find anything on it, not even in my Austrian books. Do you speak German? There seem to be many references of it in German website.


----------

